# nj - GMC 3500hd



## gsfloor (Jan 8, 2011)

2007 gmc sierra 3500hd, 250k miles. Religiously maintained, duramax was deleted and tuned, has fass lift pump, last year had cognito upper control arms, lower ball joints, tie rods, idler and pitman arm, alternator and batteries. This year did wheels and tires, water pump,idler pullies,a/c compressor and thermostats. Oil and fuel filters done religiously. New u joints last year and driveshaft balanced. Has air bags in the back and fifth wheel. Has plenty power doesn't miss a beat. 18k or 20k with a 9ft western unimount. Has ultramount brackets on truck side and has adapter to go to unimount. Has 105 gallon fuel tank in bed that is plumbed into truck tank. Leather and loaded besides sunroof and entertainment center. Body has no rust, handwash it every week, has normal rock chips etc


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice truck


----------



## gsfloor (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------

